# 10 Contemporary Women Composers



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

In an effort to give an overview of the strength of women composers today 10 composers have been selected which represent different age categories. 10 Works per composer will be posted a day by the initiator of the thread and they are meant to reflect some of the best of the composers' output. Plse feel free to comment and add your own favourites per selected composer.
Considering the interest for contemporary women composers we have decided to include additional composers to the original 10.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Gubaidulina: Dialog: Ich und Du (Pt. 6)


Provided to YouTube by Universal Music GroupGubaidulina: Dialog: Ich und Du (Pt. 6) · Vadim Repin · Gewandhausorchester · Andris Nelsons · Sofia Gubaidulina ...




youtu.be












Gubaidulina: The Light of the End (Pt. 7)


Provided to YouTube by Universal Music GroupGubaidulina: The Light of the End (Pt. 7) · Gewandhausorchester · Andris Nelsons · Sofia Gubaidulina · Sofia Guba...




youtu.be












Gubaidulina: Dialog: Ich und Du (Pt. 8)


Provided to YouTube by Universal Music GroupGubaidulina: Dialog: Ich und Du (Pt. 8) · Vadim Repin · Gewandhausorchester · Andris Nelsons · Sofia Gubaidulina ...




youtu.be












Gubaidulina: The Light of the End (Pt. 9)


Provided to YouTube by Universal Music GroupGubaidulina: The Light of the End (Pt. 9) · Gewandhausorchester · Andris Nelsons · Sofia Gubaidulina · Sofia Guba...




youtu.be





The Light of the End in nine parts by Sofia Gubaidulina.[/MEDIA]


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Stimmen...Verstummen by Sofia Gubaidulina.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Ich und Du by Sofia Gubaidulina.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Chaconne by Sofia Gubaidulina.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Offertorium by Sofia Gubaidulina


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

I am not sure who you will pick as the ten composers, and I am hampered by an allergy to most contemporary classical music, but I have found myself attracted to, and appreciative of, music by Anna Clyne and Jennifer Higdon, despite my allergy!

Particular favorites by these two composers include Anna Clyne's DANCE, a beautiful and lyrical cello concerto, and Jennifer Higdon's Blue Cathedral.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Gubaidulina is my favourite living composer, regardless of gender, and one of my extended all-time favourites. A couple more:





String Quartet No. 3 · Sofia Gubaidulina · Stamic Quartet





String Quartet No. 4 with tape · Sofia Gubaidulina · Stamic Quartet





Jetzt immer Schnee - Sofia Gubaidulina 1. Ty maya tishyna · Leonid Stasov · Netherlands Chamber Choir · Schönberg Ensemble · Reinbert de Leeuw

Parts 2 3 4 5.


----------



## composingmusic (Dec 16, 2021)

Looking forward to seeing who you pick for this thread!


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

haziz said:


> I am not sure who you will pick as the ten composers, and I am hampered by an allergy to most contemporary classical music, but I have found myself attracted to, and appreciative of, music by Anna Clyne and Jennifer Higdon, despite my allergy!
> 
> Particular favorites by these two composers include Anna Clyne's DANCE, a beautiful and lyrical cello concerto, and Jennifer Higdon's Blue Cathedral.


You have very good taste haziz and i will include one of your two choices. That being said i love both composers.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

I will offer ten names that are not so well known as Sofia Gubaidulina, who doesn't really need more promoting.

*Amy Williams*

*Sarah Nemtsov*

*Marti Epstein*

*Jeanne Artemis Strieder*

*Hannah Lash*

*Catherine Lamb*

*Rahilia Hasanova*

*Kelley Sheehan*

*Anna Pidgorna*

*Osnat Netzer*


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

SanAntone said:


> I will offer ten names that are not so well known as Sofia Gubaidulina, who doesn't really need more promoting.
> 
> *Amy Williams*
> 
> ...


I respectfully suggest you start a thread with these composers. Most of them are well known to me and I could add at least another 50 women composers. My point is that i will compare mature composers with young ones and you will easily understand it makes sense to start with the mature ones and to show that even at the age of 90 they are capable to compose masterpieces that might not be so well known by the public.
I am not a promoter and i think your comments therefore show very bad manners.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Kaija Saariaho - Lohn


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

plse refrain from posting works from not selected composers; in order to make things clear, plse find hereafter the list of the selected composers;
-Gubaidulina Sofia
-Saariaho Kaija
-Chin Unsuk
-Neuwirth Olga
-Thorvaldsdottir Anna
-Janulyte Juste
-Tarrodi Andrea
-Clyne Anna
-Saunders Rebecca
-Lamb Catherine


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

For those interested here is a list of contemporary women composers I have already featured in previous TC threads. Plse be aware that they are not part of the selection for this thread.
List of Contemporary Women Composers

Franghiz Ali-Zadeh
Ellen Arkbro
Lera Auerbach
Malin Bang
Natasha Barrett
Carola Bauckholt
Sally Beamish
Charlotte Bray
Allison Cameron
Edith Canat de Chizy
Chen Yi
Maia Ciobanu
Ann Cleare
Gloria Coates
Pascale Criton
Chaya Czernowin
Tansy Davies
Eve de Castrio-Robinson
Zosha di Castri
Milica Djorjevic
Alexandra du Bois
Du Yun
Alissa Firsova
Ashley Fure
Stacy Garrop
Helen Grime
Sarah Hennies
Jennifer Higdon
Adriana Hölszky
Eva-Maria Houben
Clara Iannotta
Vera Ivanova
Mirela Ivicevic
Laura Kaminsky
Marina Khorkova
Libby Larsen
Hannah Lash
Tania Leon
Liza Lim
Nicole Lizée
Sky Macklay
Zibuokle Martinaityte
Missy Mazzoli
Egidija Medeksaite
Elena Mendoza
Cassandra Miller
Misato Michozuki
Meredith Monk
Isabel Mundry
Onute Narbutaite
Angelica Negron
Carolina Noguera Palau
Gabriela Ortiz
Younghi Pagh-Paan
Hilda Paredes
Eliane Radigue
Shulamit Ran
Lucia Ronchetti
Doina Rotaru
Elena Rykova
Nina Senk
Elnaz Seyedi
Caroline Shaw
Arlene Sierra
Gabriella Smith
Kate Soper
Ann Southam
Lisa Streich
Ellen Taaffe-Zwilich
Dobrinka Tabakova
Augusta Read Thomas
Joan Tower
Helena Tulve
Francesca Verunelli
Judith Weir
Helena Winkelman
Julia Wolfe
Joanna Wozny
Agata Zubel


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Stufen by Sofia Gubaidulina.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

The Wrath of God by Sofia Gubaidulina in 8 parts.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Triple Concerto by Sofia Gubaidulina.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Am Rande des Abgrunds by Sofia Gubaidulina.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Canticle of the Sun by Sofia Gubaidulina.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

Concerto for Bassoon and Low Strings (1975) · Sofia Gubaidulina · Valery Popov · USSR State Symphony Orchestra Soloists · Pyotr Meshchaninov





Repentance (2008) · Sofia Gubaidulina · David Tanenbaum et al.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Verblendungen, an early piece by Kaija Saariaho.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

du Cristal by Saariaho.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

à la Fumée by Saariaho


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Neiges by Saariaho


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

6 Japanese Gardens by Saariaho


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Nymphea for SQ by Saariaho


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Amers in two parts by Saariaho


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Sept Papillons for solo cello by Saariaho


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Oltra Mar by Saariaho.


----------



## composingmusic (Dec 16, 2021)

Happy belated birthday to Kaija Saariaho! Yesterday was her 70th birthday.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

L'Amour de loin, Opera by Saariaho


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Double Concerto by Unsuk Chin.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Cello Concerto by Unsuk Chin.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Clarinet Concerto by Unsuk Chin


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Su for sheng and orchestra by Unsuk Chin.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Saariaho is another example of one of the best living composers, regardless of gender (imo). This imaginative clarinet concerto was not posted yet:





Parts 2 3 4

Kaija Saariaho - D'Om le Vrai Sens (Man's True Sense)


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Graffiti by Unsuk Chin


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Unsuk Chin Parametastrings in four parts


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Akrostichon by Unsuk Chin


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Xi by Unsuk Chin


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Gougalon by Unsuk Chin


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Alice in Wonderland, Opera by Unsuk Chin.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Art Rock said:


> Saariaho is another example of one of the best living composers, regardless of gender (imo). This imaginative clarinet concerto was not posted yet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have identified more than 30 great works in the cases of Gubaidulina and Saariaho. So it is difficult to make choices. There are also plenty in Unsuk Chin's case and that is why she will be the third composer featured.On the other hand it is difficult to find 10 great works for the selected younger ones who are very good but do not have an extensive catalog yet.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Un Posto nell'Acqua by Olga Neuwirth


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Miramondo multiplo by Olga Neuwirth


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

neuwirth le encantadas


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Akroate Hadal by Olga Neuwirth


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Clinamen/Nodus by Olga Neuwirth


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

In the Realms of the Unreal by Olga Neuwirth


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Weariness heals Wounds by Olga Neuwirth.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Lost Highway Opera by Olga Neuwirth available on Spotify.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Orlando Opera by Olga Neuwirth. Available on DVD.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Masaot/Clocks without Hands by Olga Neuwirth


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Olga Neuwirth is your first choice that I would not have made myself. I have only heard her album referred to in post 40 (Clinamen/Nodus and Construction in Space) and that did not make me want to explore her more. It has been a while since I last played it though, so I'll give it another spin today. I also hope to listen to some of your links the coming days.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Art Rock said:


> Olga Neuwirth is your first choice that I would not have made myself. I have only heard her album referred to in post 40 (Clinamen/Nodus and Construction in Space) and that did not make me want to explore her more. It has been a while since I last played it though, so I'll give it another spin today. I also hope to listen to some of your links the coming days.


I fully understand why as some of her pieces like construction in space are long and boring; that being said le encantadas, lost highway and especially orlando belong to the masterpieces of the 21st century; her strength lies in vocal and electronic music which might put off some listeners; others will really love it


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

__
https://soundcloud.com/juste-janulyte%2Fapnea-for-strings-2021
apnea by juste janulyte


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

__
https://soundcloud.com/juste-janulyte%2Fwas-there-a-swan-for-organ-and-symphony-orchestra-2019
was there a swan? by juste janulyte


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

__
https://soundcloud.com/juste-janulyte%2Fjuste-janulyte-aquarelle-for
Aquarelle by Juste Janulyte


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

The color of Water by Juste Janulyte


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Elongation of Nights by Juste Janulyte


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Aria I by Juste Janulyte


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

The divine Psalms for cello by Juste Janulyte performed by maestro Dillon.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Unanime for 8 trumpets by Juste Janulyte


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Plonge by Juste Janulyte


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Recordare by Juste Janulyte


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Night ferry by Anna Clyne


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Prince of Clouds by Anna Clyne


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

This Midnight Hour by Anna Clyne


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Anna Clyne Dance I


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Anna Clyne Dance II


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Anna Clyne Dance III


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Anna Clyne Dance IV


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Anna Clyne Dance V


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Anna Clyne A wonderful Day


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Anna Clyne Stride


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Anna Clyne Primula Vulgaris


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Within her Arms by Anna Clyne Super duper


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Masquerade by Anna Clyne


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Rewind by Anna Clyne


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

i just feel so happy that i managed to share these wonderful pieces by juste and anna with you tonight


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I've enjoyed everything I heard from Anna Clyne, she's been on my radar since her excellent cello concerto DANCE. Juste Janulyte is a new name for me, I intend to sample her work you shared in this thread the coming days.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Aeriality by Anna Thorvaldsdottir


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Dreaming by Anna Thorvaldsdottir


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Ro by Anna Thorvaldsdottir


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

In the Light of Air (from 11.25 onwards) by Anna Thorvaldsdottir


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Transitions by Anna Thorvaldsdottir


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Enigma I by Anna Thorvaldsdottir


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Enigma II by Anna Thorvaldsdottir


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Enigma III by Anna Thorvaldsdottir


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Reflections by Anna Thorvaldsottir


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Spectra by Anna Thorvaldsdottir


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Impressions by Anna Thorvaldsdottir


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Ad Genua by Anna Thorvaldsdottir


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Camelopardalis by Andrea Tarrodi


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Flourish by Andrea Tarrodi


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Choryn -Harp Concerto by Andrea Tarrodi


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Madardal-String Quartet no 2 by Andrea Tarrodi


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Light Scattering-String Quartet no 3 by Andrea Tarrodi


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Empireo by Andrea Tarrodi


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Nocturne in blue and green by Andrea Tarrodi


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Sorrow and Joy by Andrea Tarrodi


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Luciernaga by Andrea Tarrodi


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Symphony No 1 Part I by Andrea Tarrodi


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Symphony no 1 Part II by Andrea Tarrodi


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Symphony no 1 Part III by Andrea Tarrodi


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Symphony no 1 Part IV by Andrea Tarrodi


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Curvo totalitas by Catherine Lamb


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

__
https://soundcloud.com/catherine-lamb%2Fprisma-interius-iii
Prisma Interius III by Catherine Lamb


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Prisma Interius VIII by Catherine Lamb


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Prisma Interius IX by Catherine Lamb


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Point/Wave by Catherine Lamb


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

String Quartet Two Blooms by Catherine Lamb


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Divisio Spiralis by Catherine Lamb performed by the Jack Quartet.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

__
https://soundcloud.com/catherine-lamb%2Fdescensus-trio-jays-version-excerpt-2020
Descensus Trio by Catherine Lamb


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Ear Meal by Catherine Lamb


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Miniata by Rebecca Saunders


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Still by Rebecca Saunders


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Crimson by Rebecca Saunders


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Blaauw by Rebecca Saunders


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Caerulean by Rebecca Saunders


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

To an Utterance by Rebecca Saunders


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Scar by Rebecca Saunders


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Ire by Rebecca Saunders


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Either or by Rebecca Saunders


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

__
https://soundcloud.com/rebeccasaunders%2Fstirrings-still-i
Stirrings still I by Rebecca Saunders


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

SanAntone said:


> I will offer ten names that are not so well known as Sofia Gubaidulina, who doesn't really need more promoting.
> 
> *Amy Williams*
> 
> ...


i think it is not worthy of you to list 10 names that are mentioned in a list of musica kaleidoskopea and to propose them as candidates for this thread; as it happens three of them have a strong place in my private collection: hasanova, lash and lamb; i own some of the pieces of the other 7 composers but am not interested by their work


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

I don't think there are any women composers whose work I don't like.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

znapschatz said:


> I don't think there are any women composers whose work I don't like.


would you be so kind to clarify if you are talking about the composers mentioned in this thread or about other women composers; it would also be interesting to know who your favourites among the composers mentioned in this tread; thks in advance for yr comments


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

justekaia said:


> would you be so kind to clarify if you are talking about the composers mentioned in this thread or about other women composers; it would also be interesting to know who your favourites among the composers mentioned in this tread; thks in advance for yr comments


Cecile Chaminade (sp on all)

Nadia Boulanger (?)

*Sofia Gubaidulina

Jennifer Higdon *

for starters.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

znapschatz said:


> Cecile Chaminade (sp on all)
> 
> Nadia Boulanger (?)
> 
> ...


Thks for yr reply. Plse bear in mind that Chaminade and Boulanger are modern composers and are therefore not included in my survey of contemporary composers. Gubaidulina is no 1 on my list. Jennifer Higdon would be a good choice, but she is one of the 91 contemporary women composers i follow. I have featured Higdon in other threads.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

I don't quite understand your comments. What is the difference between "modern" and "contemporary" composers? Why is Higdon not included? Please don't think of me as a smartass, but I am truly confused. Have I been mistaken?


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

znapschatz said:


> I don't quite understand your comments. What is the difference between "modern" and "contemporary" composers? Why is Higdon not included? Please don't think of me as a smartass, but I am truly confused. Have I been mistaken?


This can help to further muddy the waters!


Contemporary classical music can be understood as belonging to the period that started in the mid-1970s to early 1990s, which includes modernist, postmodern, neoromantic, and pluralist music. However, the term may also be employed in a broader sense to refer to all post-1945 musical forms.Oct 12, 2022





__





LibGuides: Contemporary Classical Music: Home


LibGuides: Contemporary Classical Music: Home




westportlibrary.libguides.com


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Well, okay, I guess. With all due humility, I can accept this categorization, and let us proceed from this point to discuss the subject of women composers. I think my definition works for me.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

znapschatz said:


> Well, okay, I guess. With all due humility, I can accept this categorization, and let us proceed from this point to discuss the subject of women composers. I think my definition works for me.


Too much schnaps mein Schatz


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

justekaia said:


> Too much schnaps mein Schatz


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

as an encore to this thread i will feature works by the Azerbadjani composer Rahilia Hasanova, who mixes Western classical and Azerbadjani traditional music; it is a definite enrichment of classical music as it includes musical sensibilities outside the Western tradition; i intend to continue extending this trend with composers outside of the traditional Western mould


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Symphony 3 Hasanova


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Dervish is one of the strongest SQ of the 21st century. I have requested the composer to record a version without the voices which would IMHO be even better.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Unermüdlich strömend by Ying Wang, born in Shanghai (1976). She is the daughter of famous modern composer Xilin Wang, but has chosen a more adventurous route and mixes Chinese and European elements in her contemporary music.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Rahilia's Hasanova (1951) Semaa for ensemble.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Displaced (2020),a refined composition by Lula Romero for chamber orchestra.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

justekaia said:


> For those interested here is a list of contemporary women composers I have already featured in previous TC threads. Plse be aware that they are not part of the selection for this thread.
> List of Contemporary Women Composers
> 
> Franghiz Ali-Zadeh
> ...


A lot of contemporary names there, that I don't know, interesting. Probably 1/5 of them are in my CD/LP collection. Those I've already found particularly good would be


Gubaidulina
Saariaho
Narbutaite
Gloria Coates
Carola Bauckholt
Unsuk Chin

plus, to some extent,

Betsy Jolas
Elena Firsova (Alissa is her daughter)
Elena Kats-Chernin
Chen Yi
Sally Beamish
and some that I don't recall immediately.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Bucha Lacrimosa (2022) is achingly beautiful music for violin and orchestra, written by Ukrainian composer Victoria Poleva (1962) to honour the deceased in recent events. The Youth SO of Ukraine is directed by Oksana Lyniv and Andrii Murza is the violinist.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

justekaia said:


> Unanime for 8 trumpets by Juste Janulyte


Review by 5:4. "The other fact – which, considering how much of a constant conundrum the piece is, is quite remarkable – is that Unanime is stunningly beautiful. Both in terms of its internal process as well as its mesmeric external effect, this is music that could continue ad infinitum."









Justė Janulytė - Unanime (World Première, first version) - 5:4


One of my personal highlights of this year’s Huddersfield Festival was the performance of Justė Janulytė‘s 2020 work for 8 trumpets, Unanime. Composed for Marco Blaauw’s Monochrome Project, the piece exists in two versions: the first, with a single climax, lasts 15 minutes; the second, with two...




5against4.com


----------



## Nawdry (Dec 27, 2020)

justekaia said:


> Displaced (2020),a refined composition by Lula Romero for chamber orchestra.


Angstmusik? In your dream, the shark is looking for you. It is a huge shark, probably a Great White. At last the shark finds you. The shark is eating you and you scream in agony as you are devoured. At last the shark is finished. But the shark is not satisfied. The shark is not happy. The shark is never happy.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Néome (2020) an excellent piano trio by Greek sensation Konstantia Gourzi (1962)


----------

